# Are you in a sexless marriage?



## MRNMCT (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am a television producer who is working on a show dealing with couples struggling in a sexless marriage.

Are you living in a sexless marriage? Has your relationship lost the spark and you would love to get it back? Are you missing the intimacy that your relationship had in the beginning? If yes, we want to hear from you! Let our relationship expert help you and your mate.

Please submit your name, a recent photo and your contact info to [email protected], or call 212-418-7426.

Thanks for reading.


----------

